# Stupid clicking noise from wheels!



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

Aight, so i had this problem before with the stock 14" wheels and hub caps
Put the 22's on and it obviously wasnt what i thought, which was the wheel bearings, even after a repack and replacment of bearings on both sides.

Its weird and its fuckin driving me mad.

I took the 22's off and put my stocks back on for the winter.
I drove for a few days without the wire wheel hub caps and all was quiet.

As soon as i put them on, i start hearing clicking coming from both front wheels as i turn either way and or just driving next to a wall i can hear it louder.

Its somthing about the hub caps thats causing this noise, but theres absolutly NOTHING wrong that i can tell. Ive inspected the hub caps for loose wires or anything.. but nothing!

Along while ago it used to be just one hub cap, but now after i put them back on im hearing both fronts ticking. Its loud as hell to.

I bet you, if i take em all off there wont be any more ticking sounds.
i dont wanna drive around looking hobo and shit.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:0 Sounds to me like there is something loose in the hubcap..whether it be part of the cap or the whole cap itself. Could be little rocks gettin stuck back there too. Whats gonna be worse? Driving around lookin hobo but being sane...or driving around lookin non hobo but pulling all your hair out and drooling and talking to yourself and shit? :roflmao:


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

I had a problem with clicking on a set of trim rings on my Nova. It turned out to be low tire pressure. What was happening was the edge of the tire from being underinflated was pushing against the lip of the trim ring at the bottom side of the tire. Radial tires always look like they are a little low on air compared to the older style tires and if I would have had the older style tires or had the proper amount of air in my radials the clicking would not be there. In all positions except where the tire is in contact with the ground the sidewall flexes outward so that is where I checked for interference. 
My factory trim rings only had 4 clips on them and I have to make sure all the clips are attached to the rim or else the clicking will occur. Also on mine by looking at them close the clips were a seperate part that were attached to the main ring by a crimp or two and the clips were somewhat loose from the ring itself so what I did was clean them up real good and then apply some silicone between the two parts to keep them from moving as much. 
Jim


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Custom Jim_@Oct 19 2005, 12:22 PM~4030924
> *In all positions except where the tire is in contact with the ground the sidewall is further away from the edge of the trim ring and the sidewall only flexes outward at the bottom to where it comes closer to the edge of the trim ring
> *


Above is how it should read. 

Jim


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

what are trim rings?

EDIT: lol yea, imma have to check for pebbles and shit, but i did shake the shit out of them before hand.

and yea, the talking to myself is already commenced. lol


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

loose nut behind the wheel.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

get a new set of hubs


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

ive seen wheel weights come loose, slide around the wheel inbetween the hubcap and wheel.

also ive seen GM spoke hubcaps that make creaking/clicking noises. nothing you could really do about it, maybe put some silicone on the end of the spokes from the rear of the cap?


----------



## 84REGAL87 (Apr 13, 2005)

I THINK IT'S THEM DAMN BIG GOLD CUPS
THAT YOU SCREW YOUR HUBCAPS ON TO.
IT USED TO SCREW WITH MY HEAD ALSO.


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

check youerbrake pad the tab on disc pad


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

spoke hub caps rattle and make noise


----------



## 84REGAL87 (Apr 13, 2005)

ALSO: YOU CAN EASILY ROLL WITH YOUR FRONT
"GOLD-DOMES" OFF, JUST RUBBER-HAMMER THE 
HUBCAPS ON REAL GOOD.

EASY,,,,,,NO MO NOISE.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

If you got the locking hubcaps and you did'nt put the locks back on take the two front hubcaps off and look behind the hub cap there will be 5 screws take them out and pop the center cap off and i bet there is a nut from the lock tumbling around in the center cap


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

get them spinnin hubcaps for sheeezy






no please don't




if i remember right, my buddys old 81 cutlass did this too. We found that he wasn't tightening the center down, just poppping them on? Make sense? so the center was slopping around making noise....at least i think so, shit that was back in 96 so its just barely a memory


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I am mistaken it happens :biggrin: thanks round 2


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

I took the 22's off and put my stocks back on for the winter.
I drove for a few days without the wire wheel hub caps and all was quiet



He's talking about his stocks homie


----------

